# Looking for a round 3hp router 230v



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

Been crawling around , googling and so.

I' m living in France ( Europe) and looking for one of those round routers that
are in use in the USA . Not the plunge routers, the round ones that can be fitted
in a router lift or any other custom-made machinery.

The purpose is to fit a simple copying-machine.

4 problems

- router maker, found porter-cable and milwaukee.
Whitch is the best and maybe an other one ?

-Voltage is annoying a little, it looks like there is only 110v.
I would have to add a big transformer.
Is there any of those round 3 HP coming in 220- 240 v ?

-Collet : I' d like a good collet, if possible with 6mm , 6.35, 8mm, 12 , 12.7mm
means 1/4 1/2 and metric collets.
Like elu, trend, metabo, festool,felisatti.
(don't want sleaves if possible to avoid them)

-Exportation problems :
It looks like marketing as divided the world in parts, or territories...
Well, i' ll manage with that, it could be a discussion in itself.


What I already found:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=29063&rrt=1

Milwaukee | 3-1/2 Max HP Fixed-Base Production Router with Electronic Variable | Home Depot Canada

Is there any chance to find something like this? with 230v ??

Regards.
Gerard


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Gerard

You are going to struggle! Firstly, the type of router you are referring to is something like a Porter-Cable 7518 or the like, which aren't available in Europe. Also they aren't made in 230 volt because the USA uses 120 volt 60Hz. P-C did sell the plunge routers (7539, 7528) throught their German subsidiary, Flex, for a while but abandoned that about 10 years back - they were overpriced, there were spare parts issues and they were simply not as good as the European-made plunge routers already on the market. With the US models you'll also struggle to get much of a range of collets - P-C do an 8mm collet, together with 1/2in and 1/4in, but not a 12mm one. Milwaukee, don't do 230 volt or metric collets at all.

There is ONE good quality alternative available on the EU market, though, the Bosch GMF1600CE/GOF1600CE which you'll see referred to on US forums such as this under the name "MR23". They are one and the same tool with a few local market veriations, but most importantly you can get the collet range you require for them AND they come in 230 volt out of the box. They are not, however, "3-1/4HP". But let's be honest, neither are _any_ of the American routers sold as that - even the "mighty" P-C 7518 is really only 15 Amps, or _1800 watts_ - 2.4 REAL HP; all this HP bunkum used by American manufacturers is just that, BUNKUM! With the GMF1600CE you get 200 watts less power than a P-C 7518, but otherwise everything you are looking for.

Regards

Phil


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Phil !

Thanks for your quick and well-informed reply !

I will not consider the bosh, because it has a connection problem with the switch
on the handle, the motor cannot be used alone.

I am just ordering a Felisatti, witch has only 1500w , but is from a good italian router builder.
This one is made in spain, and I expect will be good enought like is my Metabo ofe 1812
that was made in italy by felisatti.

I like the idea of keeping some work in europe.

They got the collets, but this will be after I tried fitting my own collets, made by Dewald
and perfect on my Metabo.

http://www.outillage2000.com/Machin....html?osCsid=913400a4893d4eb005a3ebf2b405494b

http://interskol.es/images/downloads/derevo_web.pdf

Might be a little weak, but is round and will be easy to fit in a copy machine.

Regards
Gérard.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Gerard

We no longer see the Felisatti in the UK, not since the factory was bought by the Russians (along with Casals/Freud). Thanks for posting those links - more information is always useful!

Maybe I should have mentioned that a couple of the Virutex routers (such as the one used in the previous model lock mortiser) have detachable motors....... But they are only about 1300 watts. We also have a couple of lower cost fixed base routers available here in the UK by Draper and AEG (aka Ryobi) - both Chinese so far as I can tell, and only limited range of collets available

Good luck with your project

Regards

Phil


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Gerard. Years ago read an article on woodworking power tools, and that they were available with air motors. Not an over the counter thing, but ordered from the manufacturer. I believe that the article also said that tools normally only in 110V could also be provided in 220/230, from the manufacturers.

I'd say it would be a good idea to contact the manufacturers and find out for sure if they could provide a rounter like you want. Sure can't hurt to try. Good luck.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi again, Gerard.

If your ring mounting is a standard one then maybe you'd be able to convince Bosch to supply you with a number of 1617EVS router motors - 1450 watts, approx, Bosch collet system - these have been sold in Europe until quite recently as the GMF1400CE (in 110 volt and 230 volt versions) and are still very much in production in the USA. Mike (the forum admin) is a proponent of these routers and might be the man to contact as he appears to know people at Bosch......

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My Bosch contacts can only assist with North America products. The only 220vac routers that I am aware of being available here are the GKF600 and the GOF2000.

Gerard, for a duplicator a Bosch 1617 would be ample power. This router motor is used in the newest version of the Shark CNC machines. Do you have a size restriction on the motor diameter you can use? 3.5" for the 2-1/4 hp rated 1617EVS and the PC 690 and 890 series. The PC7518 and Milwaukee 5625 are 4" O.D. (We really like the Milwaukee in our testing)

I would urge you to consider going with a transformer so you are able to use any of the less expensive 110vac tools available here.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

Many Thanks for Phil , Mike and Joat for the useful informations.

To Mike:
Thanks a lot about diameters of routers, and,no i' m not really much limited by the diameter. Just a part to change.
(Did even thought of disassembling a plunge router from it's base to use it, but using round ones is more straight-forward.)



To Joat , about air motors:
I use air motors already,It's neat and light but it really uses a lot of air.
More than I can possibly produce to get a 2 or 3 HP output.
My compressor is a 3 HP 100L and quite big enough for me.
The overall loses are too big.
One big advantage of air is motors are light-weighted,Second it cannot deliver electrical shock in wet places , but compressors are monsters.
Good for the big factory production-line.

*Truly some interesting things in the US market .* 

(Makes me sometime think that I live in some kind of third or 2nd world here in France.)

Milwaukee :

Milwaukee | 3-1/2 Max HP Fixed-Base Production Router with Electronic Variable | Home Depot Canada

Looks great .But no metric collets. And made in china. (With love and care).

Dewald DW618 could do, probably compatible with many collets.
Has been made in 230v but discontinued.(Don't know where it comes.)

DEWALT DW618 2-1/4 HP Electronic Variable-Speed Fixed-Base Router - Amazon.com




There are inconveniences like shipping, taxes, and this annoying 110v.
110v adds approx 5 Kg - 10 Lbs to it, with a pricey 3KW transformer.

For the moment,needing a motor, I did order a Felisatti, thats European made .
All collets sizes, metric and imperial, and 230v.

Then, I'll test workability with it.

Many thanks, waiting to get this Felisatti next week.
I' ll tell how it work.

Regards
Gérard


----------

